# Horny



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Made you look!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic.....You got me, I thought it would be some antlers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was expecting a horny toad.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

thresherbooger said:


> Made you look!


You did make me look !! :shock: .......But, I had to look way slow, as I knew who made the post.

Good pic though !!...  ........Them owls, they don't like their picture taken, something about spirit's and stuff.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Them owls, they don't like their picture taken, something about spirit's and stuff.


I risked it for Fishy's comment, and it was WORTH it.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice selective black and white.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome use of selective color! Thanks for posting.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That is an awesome pic


----------

